# Paph vietnamense 'Cherry Chip'



## SlipperKing (Mar 11, 2018)

Nice pouch color



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 11, 2018)

Very purdy.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice, please keep track of how many days it lasts, thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Mar 12, 2018)

very nice indeed


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 12, 2018)

A Good one !!!! Jean


----------



## dodidoki (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice! I love it!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 12, 2018)

Another good one. No dog ears here!


----------



## Spaph (Mar 12, 2018)

Great clonal name! What a special species.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markhamite (Mar 12, 2018)

I like the shape of this one better than the ones with huge floppy petals.


----------



## fibre (Mar 13, 2018)

The first vietnamense that I like!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 13, 2018)

that's very nice


----------



## blondie (Mar 13, 2018)

A beautiful bloom Im hoping Ill keep mine alive.


----------



## Hamlet (Mar 14, 2018)

Very nice. I hope I can get one like that one day, mine are all wonky.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 14, 2018)

This is some of Quintal Farm's breeding. I have 4 or 5 of these and one last year bloomed with the weirdest shape to it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom-DE (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice clone!


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 15, 2018)

I agree with fibre, your flower has very good form. I have avoided buying any unbloomed seedlings because the chances were just too great of getting one of those floppy ear dogs. Mike


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2018)

Mike, your chances of getting a dog eared one is less likely these days. Breeders are moving away from that look.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## GuRu (Mar 17, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> Nice pouch color.....



Not only the colour of the pouch is nice but the complete flower has good proportions and a very good stance - altogether lovely and at least in my eyes a very good vietnamense.


----------



## Justin (Mar 17, 2018)

Excellent


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. I thought so too, so I sent it to judging today.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 18, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> Thanks guys. I thought so too, so I sent it to judging today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



:clap: judges' decision will be most interesting !!!! Imo great quality! Jean


----------



## Guldal (Mar 18, 2018)

Good form, lovely colour! 

Whatever the judges say, I would love it, were I in your shoes! But keep us posted, please!

Kind regards
Jens


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2018)

The judges didn't like the form apparently. 
Here's a pic for Eric on flower longevity. 
Its finally fading. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 1, 2018)

Well it may not be perfect in measurable terms but it is very pleasing nonetheless


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 1, 2018)

I totally agree Charles

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Apr 2, 2018)

SlipperKing said:


> The judges didn't like the form apparently.
> Here's a pic for Eric on flower longevity.
> Its finally fading.
> 
> ...



Well I like this one much better than those floppy petaled ones. They all have great colour but I prefer these neater petals.


----------



## Don I (Apr 4, 2018)

I like it.
Don


----------

